# Frau aus Duplo Werbung?



## Hein666 (5 Juli 2010)

Hi, weiß vielleicht jemand den kompletten echten namen von der frau aus der aktuellen Duplo werbung (jana) heißt sie in der werbung währ echt nett danke!

Habe ich jetzt mal neu eröffnet, es interessiert mich nämlich auch wer die ist
und beim googeln habe ich nichts gefunden...........


----------



## Geldsammler (5 Juli 2010)

Gute Anfrage, ich hoffe auch auf Ergebnisse.


----------

